# New Irix Lens



## Chaitanya (May 21, 2020)

Irix posted this teaser of a new upcoming lens on their FB page.
Here is the link to the video:




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1102233900157209&id=190087181371890


----------

